# R.I.P bodbod a.k.a fat bod



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

well was woken up by my dogs whining this morning (both dogs and cat sleep o bed)
after i focused and actuly woke up i noticed that my dogs were whining at the cat and licking his face, 
after watching for a couple minutes i notices he had stopped breathing in his sleep.

you will be dearly missed by everyone, and will never be replaced, 


one of the dogs has been led on his grave for most of the day refusing to move, 
we have also had a kitten waiting on the doorstep since 8am for bodbod to go out,


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Sounds like he's missed by his furry pals.

RIP kitty.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

yes he is and always will be i think


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

* r.i.p*


----------

